# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjeni filmin nepermjet ... 2

## Homer

U mbyll tema tjeter nga numri i madh i faqeve 99 ?!  :me dylbi: 

Jacko to be continued ...

----------


## D&G Feminine

Homer, te te bej nje korigjim, thuhet gjeni filmin NEPERMJET  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Homer

Gracias  :ngerdheshje: 

Dmth ne 99 faqe te ajo tema e vjeter titulli ka qene gabim  :pa dhembe:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Jack mos eshte gje Sin City  :ngerdheshje: ?

----------


## Jack Watson

Yep, u mbyll se kishte mbi 500 postime, nja 2000 kishte në fakt. 

Gjeni filmin tim atëherë:

----------


## Jack Watson

*He meee doni hint apo do prisni Pinkun? Po erdhi ajo e pushkatoi direkt filmin* 

p.s nxuk rexho

----------


## Homer

Un, Partizan shoh te kjo fotoja lol

----------


## Jack Watson

*Hint:

Përqëndrojeni foton në qendër të monitorit, çohuni nga karrikja, largohuni 5 metra nga monitori, bojini sytë pesë dhe shikoni foton...ndoshta truni do ju boj noj lidhje. 

Nqs e kapni figurën, do ta gjeni edhe filmin. By the way, ka disa seri (sequels). 

Good luck!*

----------


## D&G Feminine

Aman na vini filma me foto, une e kam zero fantazine 
shof nje me gun aty te figura zeze

----------


## busavata

po e provoj edhe kesaj here ...
Duell –* Enemy at the Gates* ??

----------


## Homer

Ace Ventura ?

Po un qe kam Netbook, 10' qerrohem kur i largohem ekranit  :pa dhembe:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lethel weapon  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

*Ncuk buse. DG nuk vej mo lol. As ti Homer.

Ok, meqë fotoja është e madhe dhe nuk përqëndrohet dot në monitor, atëherë përdorni foton më posht. Tashi largohuni vetëm 2 metra, kaq mjafton. 

P.S. Fotoja është ILUZION OPTIK 

P.S. Po e Zgjeroj pak foton, që ta kapni lol.
*

----------


## Homer

Mu m'duket sikur shoh nji individ me syze ?! dhe kapele ?! apo duhet me pa diça tjeter  :me dylbi:

----------


## Jack Watson

Hajt se po ua tregoj. S'ishte aq i vështirë. Seria e parë ka dalë në 1987, pastaj 2 seri në vitet '90. S'besoj t'ketë naj çun s'paku që se ka rastis në TV kët film.  :me dylbi: 

*E kape nashi Mero? Vetëm përndrim u dote.*

----------


## busavata

une po i shoh vetemse buzet e nje femre ...pjesa tjeter e fetyres e mbulume me te bardhë...
nje revole... edhe asgje tjeter nuk po dalloj...

kam dasht te them  edhe A Clockwork Orange .... por nuk ma mer mendja...

----------


## elsaa

Edhe une shof nje femer me fytyre te mbuluar deri tek hundet ( them femer se i paska buzet e holla lol ) dhe burrin me pardesy dhe maske dhe me cifte ne dore .....

----------


## Homer

Robocop  :ngerdheshje: 


Nuk u shihte mir te ajo fotoja e pare, te kishe vu kyt te fundit do kishte qene ma lehte


Ps: lash nam se e njejta foto asht  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Jack Watson

> Robocop 
> 
> Nuk u shihte mir te ajo fotoja e pare, te kishe vu kyt te fundit do kishte qene ma lehte
> 
> 
> Ps: lash nam se e njejta foto asht p


Me kët dytën do ta gjeshe për dy sekonda ti  :ngerdheshje: , edhe me atë të parën u gjendte, po të largoheshe pak nga monitori e kapje direkt si film. E njëjta foto është vetëm se kjo e dyta nçik më e zgjerume. Ajo pistoleta të huton në fakt, por në tërësi figura paraqet ftyrën e Robocopit.

Ja një foto e Robocopit origjinal. Filmi u gjete po të ishit të vëmdenshëm.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## busavata

me pas postue foto , e kisha gjet une i pari ... :ngerdheshje:

----------

